# Baby's on Fire



## contrabassoon (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG So this is my very first FOTD! I had planned on doing a tutorial on my transilvanian look for Rocky Horror Picture Show midnight show but it didn't happen this month soo I will make it next month!
Also, my hair is CRAP at the moment but I'm getting a haircut and I will be doing some of it purple!! I'm stoked!!! 
Now, let's get on with the tutorial.

Here is what I used:

Eyes
Prep+Prime eye
Perky p/p
Vanilla pigment
Amber Lights e/s
Orange e/s
Espresso e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Smolder eye kohl
Prep+Prime lash
Almay Intense i-color thickening mascara

Face
Prep+Prime face
Select Cover-up concealer NC35 mixed with...
Studio Fix Fluid NC25
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
Lightscapade Mineralize Skinfinish

Lips
Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer in Radiance
Gemshine Lipgelee

1. Start with a *clean & moisturized* face! I can't stress this enough to my friends who refuse to moisturize or cleanse their face before makeup!






2. Apply Prep+Prime eye all over lid and up to browbone. This will help the Paint or Paint pot go on smoother.





3. Now take Perky paint pot and apply from lashline up to your browbone with a stiff brush. I used MAC's 242 shader brush.





4. Take that beautiful Vanilla pigment and highlight your browbone. I preffer to do my highlighter first so the crease colour will blend easier.





5. Pat Amber lights e/s to the inner corners.





6. Pack on Orange e/s on the middle of your lid and outer corners bringing just below the crease.





7. And blend the two eyeshadows so there are no harsh lines. I know, it's a bloody mess at the moment but it will look beautiful.





8. Define your crease with Espresso e/s. Blend well.





9. Line upper lashes with Blacktrack f/l.





10. To get super long and thick lashes apply Prep+Prime lash, let it dry for a few seconds and apply several coats of mascara.
(my camera died on me for a few minutes so I skipped the mascara and liner pics)





11. Prime skin with Prep+Prime skin for a smooth base for foundation.





12. Since I get lighter during the winter I am too light for my NC35 foundation, but too dark for NC25 foundation so I mixed a little bit of both to  match my skin. I applied it with my 187 brush.





13. Add a little bit of colour with Alpha Girl Beauty Powder. 





14. And now add some radiance with Lightscapade MSF! <3 Apply to your cheekbones, temples, chin, and forehead.





15. Just a random pic... I don't know why I took it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








16. Make sure lips are nice and moisturized before applying any other lip products. I use Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer in Radiance.





17. And the final touch, Gemshine Lipgelee for shiny, juicy lips!





Hope you enjoyed it!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 27, 2008)

Great tutorial & you look awesome!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome tut!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 27, 2008)

thats beautifull!! 
im runing to get the amber lights <3
thnx for the tut.... keep doing more


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angel Of Moon* 

 
_thats beautifull!! 
im runing to get the amber lights <3
thnx for the tut.... keep doing more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will keep these tutorials up.
Amber Lights is a gorgeous colour!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Great tut!  And it looks fabulous!!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 27, 2008)

looks fab, you have good lashes


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 27, 2008)

Fun and flashy - I love it! Thanks I'll be trying this soon.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 27, 2008)

pretttty!  I love it.  I broke my amber lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely need to try to salvage it and pick up some Orange e/s you make it look awesome


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2008)

At first i thougt the title was, " Babies on Fire"
and I was all like, " yessss!!!"

Cool tut.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome - More tutorials please!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 28, 2008)

loved it! thanks a bunch! btw, what is that color your sportin on your nails? It's beautiful!


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 28, 2008)

great great blending skills!! I love it!!


----------



## poison (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful! You have such a great smile!


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_loved it! thanks a bunch! btw, what is that color your sportin on your nails? It's beautiful!_

 
Thank you! It's called Lola Devine from the Heatherette collection. I love it!


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn thats cute as heck!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PMBG83* 

 
_Damn thats cute as heck!_

 
Why, thank you


----------



## breathless (May 11, 2008)

thats beautiful. thanks! =]


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

Oh, I really like this.


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 17, 2008)

LUUUUUUUUUUUVVVVVVVVSsss IT


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## jayleelah (Sep 27, 2008)

(sorry, third time I'm intervening)
people seem to hesitate if you're a boy or a girl on this forum, big debate like it was important. Anyhoo :

Les hommes se maquillent aussi...


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 28, 2008)

B-E-A-utiful look!
i'm so envious of your lashes, it's no even funny


----------



## contrabassoon (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayleelah* 

 
_(sorry, third time I'm intervening)
people seem to hesitate if you're a boy or a girl on this forum, big debate like it was important. Anyhoo :

Les hommes se maquillent aussi..._

 

lol that's odd, but I couldnt get to the forum.. do you have any other links?


----------



## Luscious (Dec 18, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE this tutorial. I did it myself, although not as good as yours. But you can see the resemblance. I don't have a lot of high end shadows, so used mostly Ulta e/s. Here it is:


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 18, 2008)

that's hot. i'm trying it tomorrow! btw, i thought i was the only one who hilights their brow bone 1st! great minds think alike


----------



## contrabassoon (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luscious* 

 
_I absolutely LOVE this tutorial. I did it myself, although not as good as yours. But you can see the resemblance. I don't have a lot of high end shadows, so used mostly Ulta e/s._

 
You did a beautiful job and it looks awsome on you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_that's hot. i'm trying it tomorrow! btw, i thought i was the only one who hilights their brow bone 1st! great minds think alike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woot! Have fun doing it!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 21, 2008)

omg AWESOME look. your eyes look beautiful! I'm definitely trying this tomorrow at a christmas party.


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 23, 2008)

Great tut! Thanks! I've been hesitant about Orange, but I see so many great tuts using the color that it's on my "must" list. I can't wait to see your purple hair!


----------



## contrabassoon (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you both! I'm happy you enjoyed the look! 

BTW I might do a tutorial on the Dame Edna collection, so watch out for that!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 26, 2008)

i loooove your teeth, weird i know lol


----------



## BabyLiLia (Dec 29, 2008)

This look is so cute.!! Thanks for the tutorial. It was great


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 3, 2009)

you have killer eyes!


----------

